# car shop



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello everyone , I have been away from trains for a few years,and finally getting back into building my pike.
I am looking to build a carshop to house some of my rolling stock( 2 tracks wide) I s there any car shops out there that I can look at? Would like to build one from scratch... thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do a google search for MLS Car Barns, there have been several threads...


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks totalwrecker,i did the search lots of good info!
I decided to model a car shop from pikestuff that I have on my N layout.


----------

